# I shall not die...



## JM (Aug 28, 2011)

This is great, check it out.



> A programme on the religion of the Outer Isles of Scotland with a close focus on the singing of Psalms and the worship of the different Presbyterian churches - including the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland.



For the rest of the video have a look on YouTube.


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 29, 2011)

This page has links to all six parts of the documentary. I'm hoping to watch it myself some day.

Middletome.com


----------

